# Siamese, Berk, and Blazed 20 of us still need homes-SD-Transportation Possible!



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello everyone! 

We currently need lots of adopters. As we now have 20 rats that need there loving forever homes. We have 13 males for adoption right now all very friendly and sweet rats. There are also 7 other rats in need. (not sure of ages as we are still in the process of rescuing this rats.) We would like to find adopters before we are able to rescue them. As we are getting full in our rescue.

ANY and ALL help is greatly appreaciated, please feel free to ask about transportation even if you are not sure. As right now we really want to find our rescue rats there loving and forever homes, that is our goal!
They are all wonderful rats looking for that forever home, Can You Help Us? :rattysmiley:

We are located in South Dakota, but we would be more than willing to help with transportation. These ratties need there forever homes!!! If anyone is interested in adopting any of these beautiful rats, please click the link and fill out our Pre-Questionniare we will then be in contact with you after we review it!
http://www.starsratrescue.com/test2.php

Or if you have any questions about the rats avialable for adoption contact us at
[email protected]
Or feel free to post or PM here!

We also have a lot more rats for adoption at
http://www.starsratrescue.com/availablerats.html
Here is a picture of 1 of the males for adoption. A man was hording 12 rats in a 10 gallon tank.


Here is another male for adoption.


A very cute male!


A group picture of a few of the male ratties!


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

I just wanted to update and let everyone know that i have just received an email that there are the 7 rats and now also babies in need of homes! I'm not sure how many adults or babies there are yet, but i believe there are a few Siamese, Berkshires, and tan colored ratties that are also babies.

Also if we could get transportation set up maybe out of state from any volunteers that would be wonderful. As now there are over 20+ rats that need there homes.

We really need foster homes and forever homes, as there are many rats in need!! I can travel at least 4 hours 1 way for transportation!! 

Let me know if you can help! Thank you everyone!


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

wow, have never seen a siamese, that's beautiful!!


----------



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Siamese, Berk, and Blazed 20 of us still need homes-SD-Transportation Possib*

i would so love to adopt that siamese, but i live in CA ..actually if i could..id end up adopting 3 or four lol


----------

